# What is this finish?



## jake228 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but not new to shooting. I'm interested in older revolvers (1800's) and very interested in gun smithing. I was hoping someone could tell me what the finish on the frame of this Uberti replica of an 1858 Remington New Improved Army is. I know the barrel and cylinder are charcoal blue but it doesn't say what the frame is. I can't seem to find it ANYWHERE. http://www.ubertireplicas.com/interno.php?idpaginaprincipale=6&idpagina=6


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe it's stainless, I doubt they'd leave forged steel raw. That charcoal blueing is either the same thing as or looks identical to nitre blueing, cool finish.

Look it up under the products section, it will say the frame is forged steel or cast stainless.


----------



## jake228 (Jun 21, 2014)

Well the only thing they said is "new army blue" but they show the same gun that's not ingraved but it looks to be like it's just case hardened but different than the other case hardened ones I've seen. I'll do some more searching.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the old days, that frame would've been silver plated.
If it weren't engraved, I'd've said nickle plated instead, but engraved guns of that era were most often plated in silver.
Maybe this modern copy is nickle; although all plating processes short of gold cost about the same, so it could be silver.
It's not too shiny, and it's a "cold," slightly greenish silver color, so my bet is real silver.

Actually, although the caption says "charcoal blue," the barrel and cylinder look as if they have been heat blued.
Their color looks too "thin" for charcoal blue, but the brightness they display is a quality of good heat-blue jobs.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I went to Products and then Black Powder, then scrolled down to the model. Clicking on a full description I found the stainless or forged. There might be somewhere else in the site that goes more in depth on their finishes but the page you linked to had pretty lame descriptions. I saw all blue varieties through there so I'm thinking that particular one has the stainless frame, if it's case hardened I sure can't see it. A quick call or e-mail can cure it up I'm sure.


----------

